# Few more of Bella and my pack



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Bella and Brooklyn, both my fosters


















Some of my pack









Bella and Freedom








Bella and Sarge









Just got up and out of bed for the day and was greeted by my babes!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Bella looks happy in her new home!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

She really is a happy gal! She is a smartie too. I love her, if I didn't already have 8 dogs, I would keep her.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They are ALL so adorable!:biggrin: What lucky puppies, fosters and permanents!!:happy:


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks! Fostering has been such a great experience!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

WOW...Bella is beautiful. Thank you for fostering!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They are all so cute, and Bella is just BEAUTIFUL!! And I love the mix of the Yorkies and big dogs!:biggrin1:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

I love the new pictures! Your pack looks like a lotta fun! And I love even more that you post tons of pictures of them!  That makes me the most happiest!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! Wonderful pics! Your pack is just awesome. I can tell that Bella is so happy to be with you all!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Just when I think my house is crazy I think of you people with so many dogs. I don't know how you do it.

They all look so happy.


----------

